# Looking for Game in CT



## Winged Spider (Jan 19, 2002)

Anybody out there looking for players in the northwest corner of the state.  I'm willing to drive up to 45 minutes for a good campaign to play in.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

I'll move you to "Gamers seeking Gamers" now, Winger Spider. And I hope you'll have more luck there.


----------



## lady_ghofen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello!

We are a AD&D 2nd Edition gaming group in Vernon, CT (not sure if that is too far for you), looking for 1-3 players for the Forgotten Realms campaign setting. We are starting off fresh at first level, in the Alagarond/Thay region. If you are interested, please email me at thoughtiparadox@aol.com

Thanks!


----------

